# So close, but so far



## oldpond (12 Apr 2008)

Just wanted to share my story for those who might be feeling discouraged.  I'm 46 and applying for a Sig-O reserve.  I started the process last April online, and I am still not there yet.  

Not knowing where I fit in the Forces, and having a pilot license, I chose a couple of occupations in the Air Force.   After a few months I went down to the recruiting centre to see what was happening.  Air force wasn't really looking for people, so nothing happened for quite a few months.  

BTW, they folks at the recruiting centre have been top notch throughout the entire process!  

After another month of waiting, I went down again.  I happened to speak to someone with the same qualifications as me, and he pointed me at the Sigs.  I contacted the local Sig recruiter, and got a response the next day.  Very encouraging.  Went down to fill in the forms, and things started moving along quickly.

I had a chance to go to the change of command ceremony shortly after that, and got a change to meet the other young sig officers.  They were very supportive, and looked forward to my joining them.  That made a huge impact on me since I was quite worried about my age.

Finally had my interview, testing, and medical late in the fall.  I did very well in the test and interview.  However, the medical has caused me nothing but problems.  I said yes to having asthma on the med form, not knowing this was a show stopper.  Major, major disappointment when I was declared med unfit.  I wasn't going to let that stop me.  The med tech told me about the methacholine challenge test, so I started that process going.  I didn't think I really had asthma since I was running 30km a week at that point.  

After more waiting, I passed the methacholine challenge indicating I did NOT have asthma.  However, that was not good enough for Ottawa.  They wanted a full assessment from a respirologist to go along with the test, and I should have that in my hands in the next week or two.  Hopefully, hopefully, I will make through in time for training this summer.

One thing I have learned throughout the process is when talking to the recruiters, if they start a sentence with "One bit of advice...", listen to what they say.  I was doing all my running on the treadmill till my recruiting officer said get outside.  What a huge difference in my training that made!

And don't give up.  Don't give up.  Don't give up.

Mike


----------



## Raye (20 Apr 2008)

Let us know what happens...and good luck.


----------



## oldpond (25 May 2008)

Just a quick update.  All of my medical tests came up clean, and the doctor wrote a letter saying I should be good to go.  Unfortunately, he wrote it back in March and sent to my GP.  Of course, since it said everything was fine, they didn't follow up.  I called weekly to his receptionist, but she didn't know anything about the letter.   Finally, I got in to see him and got a copy of the letter.  Dropped it off the same day (a week ago Friday).  Assuming the letter made it to Ottawa last week I should get the call this week.


----------



## oldpond (9 Jun 2008)

Got the all clear from the RMO last week, and I touched base with the unit recruiter.  I should be hearing this week about my fitness test.  Getting closer...


----------



## infamous_p (9 Jun 2008)

You're getting there.

Keep at it.


----------



## Kruggle (10 Jun 2008)

That's some great news! I am also dealing with medical forms so I know how it feels like when the medical part causes nothing but problems. Keep on moving with the process!


----------



## oldpond (25 Jun 2008)

Fitness test next week!  Back on track!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (25 Jun 2008)

oldpond, there's no rush right now - you won't be on BMQ until the fall at this point. Just go with the flow and continue working on your PT. Good luck!


----------



## oldpond (26 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the support, Moody.  I'm just happy things are moving forward again.


----------



## Grando (27 Jun 2008)

let us know how the test goes


----------



## oldpond (3 Sep 2008)

Well, I passed my fitness test back in July.  I met with the unit commander in August.  They sent my file off to Ottawa and Edmonton for approvals.  It seems my degree is not the perfect match, so an academic waiver may be required, and that is slowing it down a bit.  If all goes well I can start basic on the weekends in January and BMQ next summer.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Well, I passed my fitness test back in July.  I met with the unit commander in August.  They sent my file off to Ottawa and Edmonton for approvals.  It seems my degree is not the perfect match, so an academic waiver may be required, and that is slowing it down a bit.  If all goes well I can start basic on the weekends in January and BMQ next summer.



Hope things continue to progress for ya.....good luck.


----------



## dr.davies (8 Sep 2008)

I was reading your thread here and I want to say it is inspiring.  3 months ago I began the application process for MARS Officer, Navy.  Everything has proceeded smoothly with regards to tests and interviews and was recommended for the Naval Officer Assessment Board, however, past history of asthma has resulted in the process being ground to a halt.  I run daily, very active and work out regularly without use of any inhalers, as has been the case for sometime.  However just this afternoon I got the letter stating I had been deemed medically unfit.  I spent a few hours trying to determine a course of action, and came to the conclusion that this will only extend the process, I am 100% committed to joining and continuing the process.  The medical technician said the MCT test is the only way to prove my  fitness.  I've scheduled my MCT test and based on your situation will meet with a respirologist to complement the results of the MCT which I am confident will come back negative for asthma.

To make a long story short, I was disheartened today when reading the letter.  Coming across this thread and your story only reaffirms the door is not shut and this is only an added hurdle and will make the goal that much more satisfying when reached.


----------



## oldpond (9 Sep 2008)

dr.davies said:
			
		

> ...snip
> To make a long story short, I was disheartened today when reading the letter.  Coming across this thread and your story only reaffirms the door is not shut and this is only an added hurdle and will make the goal that much more satisfying when reached.




Glad my story could help.  If you believe in what you are doing and you really want it, then you won't give up in the face of a little red tape.     Let your respirologist know exactly why you are getting testing, AND that you need a copy of his/her assessment for the recruiting office.  I delivered all my documentation in person to the recruiting office just to make sure things got in the right pile.  The folks at the recruiting office were absolutely outstanding throughout the entire process, but it never hurts to touch base with them each week for an update when you are waiting.

I have to admit, I have never been more focused on anything in my entire life as I am on this goal, and the challenges I have faced over the last year will only make it sweeter when my enrolement finally happens.

Don't give up.


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Sep 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Don't give up.



I second that. I received that dreaded DND letter a few months back saying I did not meet the common enrollment standard (because of Raynaud's phenomenon). I went to a specialist, who checked me out and wrote a very long letter on my behalf. I sent the letter on to the medic at the RC who sent it to Borden. They (med board) overturned the original decision and I was thus declared fit for military service. I received my offer last Friday. 

If you really want this, go after it.


----------



## oldpond (9 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ...snip...I received my offer last Friday.
> 
> If you really want this, go after it.



You owe it to yourself to exhaust all avenues, otherwise you will always be wondering "what if".

Congrats on your offer.  I gathered you were on a long journey too as I tried to read through your (winner of the longest  ) thread.


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Sep 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Congrats on your offer.  I gathered you were on a long journey too as I tried to read through your (winner of the longest  ) thread.



Thanks! Sorry for the long read. It will never be said of me that I am at a loss for words.  It has been a long and bumpy road, but thankfully, my story has a happy ending!


----------



## oldpond (26 Sep 2008)

Enrolment on Tuesday!  Whoohoo!


----------



## Celticgirl (26 Sep 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Enrolment on Tuesday!  Whoohoo!



Congrats, oldpond!


----------



## oldpond (1 Oct 2008)

I'm a Jimmy.


----------



## ghyslyn (22 Oct 2008)

*chuckles*


----------



## oldpond (22 Oct 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> *chuckles*



Don't you mean, "Chuckles, Sir!"  ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Oct 2008)

Congrats & good luck!


----------



## oldpond (23 Nov 2008)

Well, 7 weeks in and it looks like I am going to release.  I can't afford the time off from my civie job to do the training, and I don't think I have the energy for weekend training.  If you can't train, you can't do the job.

I really should have done this 20 years ago.  The Honorary had a good laugh at my expense at the group mess dinner.  I guess there are a few my age that get it in their heads to join up.  One thing you can't say about me is that I am afraid to try new things.


----------



## Marshall (23 Nov 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Well, 7 weeks in and it looks like I am going to release.  I can't afford the time off from my civie job to do the training, and I don't think I have the energy for weekend training.  If you can't train, you can't do the job.
> 
> I really should have done this 20 years ago.  The Honorary had a good laugh at my expense at the group mess dinner.  I guess there are a few my age that get it in their heads to join up.  One thing you can't say about me is that I am afraid to try new things.



 thats sad to hear. Are you positive you can not change anything to better the position? 

And yes, you even trying it is more then most do.


----------



## abo (23 Nov 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Well, 7 weeks in and it looks like I am going to release.  I can't afford the time off from my civie job to do the training, and I don't think I have the energy for weekend training.  If you can't train, you can't do the job.
> 
> I really should have done this 20 years ago.  The Honorary had a good laugh at my expense at the group mess dinner.  I guess there are a few my age that get it in their heads to join up.  One thing you can't say about me is that I am afraid to try new things.



Aww that sucks man.  :'(
You jumped so many hurdles to get in. If you are still in I say keep at it. Tough situations tend to get easier or work themselves out.


----------



## ARMY_101 (23 Nov 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, but if you're able to speak to your civilian employer, keep going for it.  You could work something out with your employer to ensure you go back to your normal hours with your civi job.  If this is something you worked so hard for, it's something worth continuing.


----------



## oldpond (26 Nov 2008)

Well, I had a long talk with my Adjt tonight, and I'm going to stick with it for awhile.  I owe it to myself to at least try the training since it's only on weekends to start, and we'll see how it goes after that.  He said it wouldn't be right if they didn't try everything in their power to be flexible while I settle into my new civie job.  So, I'll have a chat with my boss and the folks at HR tomorrow, and see how it goes.


----------



## Marshall (26 Nov 2008)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Well, I had a long talk with my Adjt tonight, and I'm going to stick with it for awhile.  I owe it to myself to at least try the training since it's only on weekends to start, and we'll see how it goes after that.  He said it wouldn't be right if they didn't try everything in their power to be flexible while I settle into my new civie job.  So, I'll have a chat with my boss and the folks at HR tomorrow, and see how it goes.



You will not regret it, It is better to go with it to the end rather then give up with uncertainty. Kudos!


----------



## oldpond (7 Dec 2008)

Well, my boss and my company are definately not supportive.  He's been jacking me up every week now since I informed them I was staying in.  That's fine; it's their loss  I am negotiating with a contractor for a position that will allow me some flexibility to finish my training.   BMQ starts Jan 23rd.


----------



## Lil_T (7 Dec 2008)

Good for you.  It's too bad your employer wasn't more supportive.  I hope that everything goes well for you in the future - good luck on BMQ.


----------



## dr.davies (19 Jan 2009)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Glad my story could help.  If you believe in what you are doing and you really want it, then you won't give up in the face of a little red tape.     Let your respirologist know exactly why you are getting testing, AND that you need a copy of his/her assessment for the recruiting office.  I delivered all my documentation in person to the recruiting office just to make sure things got in the right pile.  The folks at the recruiting office were absolutely outstanding throughout the entire process, but it never hurts to touch base with them each week for an update when you are waiting.
> 
> I have to admit, I have never been more focused on anything in my entire life as I am on this goal, and the challenges I have faced over the last year will only make it sweeter when my enrolement finally happens.
> 
> Don't give up.



Well, I can finally provide a follow up to this thread, and my recruitment process.  I am pleased to announce that I got a letter in the mail today informing me the RMO ahd reconsidered their assessment of my asthma.  Based on my test results, a self-assessment and assessment and letter from my GP clearing me, the RMO reversed their decision, and that no medical limitations on duty are required, and I now meet the common enrolment medical standard.

It is very exciting as once again the ball is moving.  From my understanding, once the file is sent back to the Toronto recruiting center it will be merit listed, at which point I will play the waiting game once again until the next NOAB and Baisc Officer Training.  All in all, a very exciting day.


----------



## ScottSA (10 Mar 2009)

oldpond said:
			
		

> Well, my boss and my company are definately not supportive.  He's been jacking me up every week now since I informed them I was staying in.  That's fine; it's their loss  I am negotiating with a contractor for a position that will allow me some flexibility to finish my training.   BMQ starts Jan 23rd.



First post here.  I had a similar experience applying as an Armoured Officer (Res).  It took me about a year and a half for my application to wander its way through the process, including a lost interview report, numerous medical doublechecks, and a file-losing.  In May of 2008 I was finally accepted and scheduled for weekend BMQ in the fall, but when the time came I wasn't allowed to take the beep test because I outsmarted myself by drinking a powerdrink just before the test (the email from the Sargeant forgot to mention the blood pressure test).  Anyway, my blood pressure caused great alarm, and almost had them calling an ambulance to make sure I wasn't going to spring a leak and spray blood all over the place.  Needless to say, the beep test didn't happen that day.
  
In spite of all this, and possibly because candidates were dropping like flies even before BMQ got rolling, I was allowed to start BMQ anyway, and take the beep test at the army's earliest convenience, on the proviso that a doctor cleared me to take it.  

The army's earliest convenience didn't come until February of this year, 2 days before BMQ graduation.  I had moments to grab my gym gear and race out the door to take a test to qualify to take the course I had just passed.  Someone told me that's the army way, and I'm sure there's a good reason for it, although I haven't figured that one out yet.  I cleverly didn't drink a powerdrink before the test this time, and in spite of that I managed to get something called "incentive" level.  I'm not sure what that means, but the tester smiled when she said it, so I assume it's good, and in any event I graduated from BMQ.  I'm scheduled for BOTP and CAP1-5 this summer.

BTW, I turned 50 on the weekend we went into the gas huts.  What a way to celebrate a half-century...running relays in a bunny suit in -30 degree weather preparatory to getting gassed.  For anyone reading this who thinks you're too old to join...naw, you're not.  That's just an excuse.


----------

